# UK Coast Line - Latest Update We've finished



## sallytrafic

Those of you with long memories might remember a thread with the same name in which I said I was planning such a trip....well this Easter (2007) we start. Unfortunately we *have* to go to Denmark and to Ireland this year so we aren't going to do this in one year even  but I've made up the following rules for myself.

The journey will be clockwise starting and finishing in Southampton.

Where there are roads to do it we will stay within 5km of the coast and always use nearest road to the coast even if it involves retracing our path.

Each segment of the journey will count if it starts from where the previous one ended. (ie can't do N Devon then a bit of the Cornish coast.)

Well the first bit will probably be a day trip and might only get us as far as Swanage but *even the longest journey needs a first step*.

Regards Frank

Current progress NOTE no new update because of competition here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-80170-.html

Miles coast *6512* Miles Out and back *3132* Nights away *99 WE HAVE FINISHED* 

Link to Blog Part 1 >click here<


----------



## 96962

Have you got that book "Sea view camping and caravan sites in britain" by Brian M. Leahy ( http://www.vicarious-shop.co.uk/view_product.php?c_id=3&sc_id=&p_id=13 ). Looks out of stock at the mo unfortunately.

Sounds like a damn good idea for a tour; true not original but it is an adventure and an adventure takes you to places you wouldn't normally go.


----------



## 89210

Good-luck Frank
Look forward to following your adventure, i'll meet you with a cuppa and sticky-bun when you get to these parts.  







regards....nige


----------



## Bryan

If and when you get up round Morecambe Bay we will have the kettle on ready!


----------



## Drummer

We aren't far from the coast in the Southport area & you'll be crossing over the River at Penwortham. The brew is always on ... or I'll call & have one with you!
Hope you put up the project on a webpage.
Enjoy every mile. :wink:


----------



## ksebruce

We're jealous it's something we intend to do when we have no ties. Have a great time and will you post where you stopped and what it was like?


----------



## 92859

*coast run*

Greetings,

This is something that we would like to do, but it would be impossible for us, but wold like to try and get as far as we could, break the journey and start at the same spot next trip.


----------



## 101405

*UK COASTLINE*

Brill!! After watching "coast" on bbc tv it brought good memories back of how loverly Britain Is . you can get the book from amazon, which might help with your journey. Enjoy. and good luck with it


----------



## artona

Hi Frank

We have many "homes" (campsites) along the Suffolk and Norfolk coastline. Make sure you call in and stay a while. We are currently a few miles from the coast at Gorleston


stew


----------



## sallytrafic

*Re: coast run*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This is something that we would like to do, but it would be impossible for us, but wold like to try and get as far as we could, break the journey and start at the same spot next trip.


Thats what we are doing  (perhaps I didn't make it clear?) I think the coastline length of UK is around 8000 miles and following roads and some of the detours that we will have to make including doubling back will extend that to say 10,000. Then because we will be forced to break the journey (for example can't do all of Scotland in one go) I reckon you can added 3 or 4 thousand miles for journeys back and forward to Salisbury. So our 'plan' is never to do a shorter bit of coastline than the journey to and from the start and finish points.

So for our day trip over Easter its 18 miles to Southampton water and for example 40 miles from Swanage back to Salisbury. Luckily its more than 58 miles along the coast thanks to amongst other things the Beaulieu River. Later segments will be much longer but follow the same principle luckily I get about 36miles to the gallon 

Regards Frank

edited for spelling


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Sounds a great idea Frank. Good luck.
Johnny F


----------



## Tucano

The best of luck on your journey folks, have a GREAT time,
Norman


----------



## aultymer

Hi Frank,Keep posting your proposed next section.
We are 5 mins from the Erskine bridge (the lowest bridge crossing on the Clyde).
If we are here and not away in the van we can offer you some basic facilities and some in depth knowledge of the West of Scotland.


----------



## annetony

Sounds fantastic  I'm jealous and so is Tony, we wish you best of luck and a happy journey, wish we could do it, best wishes Anne & Tony


----------



## sallytrafic

Thanks for all the good wishes and yes we will come and see you (but only if you are near the coast otherwise you will have to come to us :lol: )

Looking at likely segments to be travelled this year I may have to revise the mileage figure upwards . Rather more miles to the start and finish points than I'd planned for, but If I keep to our plan of making the coast route longer than the out and back from Salisbury, it won't be more than 20,000 miles :roll: 

The attached illustration explains some of the difficulty.

Salisbury is the red blob, my start point on the coast is the blue blob and the finish on the coast is the orange blob. Out and back are red, coast is green.

In the first example clearly the coast route is shorter than my out and back trips but the reality may be more like the second diagram lots of jinks and double backs, so OK really.

The third and fourth shapes are good for the length of coast compared with out and back. (Think of the middle purple blob being the Severn Bridge or Land's End.) 

The only problem will be the last diagram which represents what would happen if you could only spare a week and you had got as far as Oban say. Thats the time to have a leisurely week in the New Forest or go on an MHF rally - but not in Lincolnshire  )

Regards Frank

Edit mileage progress removed


----------



## zulurita

Wonderful, We have always fancied to that  
We are very near the coast at Paignton but I guess we shall be in France when you get there  

Good luck, we shall be following our journey.


----------



## trevorf

Hey Frank, are you sure this idea is not just an excuse to re-visit all those Lighthouses you upgraded ? :lol: :lol: 

Seriously though, I am just jealous as it is something I have always wanted to do but will have to wait until I retire and have the time. 

Good luck on your trip 

Trevor


----------



## Frantone

*Around the coast*

Have you read 'Beside The Seaside'?
I know it's probably about 30 years old but it was a complete trip around the coast by Anthony Smith. It may have been to accompany a radio prog?
I think it would be interesting to compare then and now so if you would like it I can send you a copy for extended loan?
Frantone


----------



## geraldandannie

Excellent idea, Frank. Sounds like a brilliant project - I'm sure there's a book in it :wink:

I guess you won't be anywhere near Ilford, but when you do the Essex sunshine coast, stay a while near Walton - you can spend a day with us at our beach hut. There's some nice CLs in the area, or there's .: Homestead :. if you fancy a bit of luxury 

Gerald


----------



## philjohn

Hi,
Don't underestimate the task. We had the same idea last year but being retired souls we decided to see how much we could do in five weeks. We started in Cardiff (why not) and worked our way up the Welsh coast, but in five weeks we only got as far as Maryport. There was so much to see and if you get some decent weather why rush!
We stayed on some super CLs on the way. 
I wish you all the best on your endeavour. I intend to finish our trip off but realise that it will take us a few years to complete it properly.

Phil J


----------



## sallytrafic

Again thanks for good wishes etc and to Tony for lending me the book. Given all the East coast offers I've had it would have better to go anti-clockwise especially as a relative is probably going to be a pub manager in Kent - but not changing the 'rules' now.

No, we don't underestimate the task and it may well take 3 years or even longer. One advantage we have is that at least as far as Fishguard there isn't any 10 mile stretch of coast that I haven't already been to either as a Lighthouse engineer or in 18 years of touring UK in a small motorhome. I also have over 50 OS maps which include the coast. (of the 203 1:50,000 OS maps I count 94 with mainland coast on)

Regards Frank


----------



## sallytrafic

We've started in the small way (mentioned in an earlier post), by begining at the head of Southampton Water (50° 55' 12" N 1° 28' 42") and ending at Lulworth.

Press my







button below for the details of the first 90 miles

We are off to Denmark shortly (after we have done a Thomas day at the Mid Hants railway, then a big market for the charity we both work for).
Back from that there is Salisbury Festival then Minehead with MHF then another market so it will be late June before we get to Lulworth to carry on the trip. Still we have made a start. Just yesterday we heard about someone who claimed to have done what we hope to do in three weeks - thats 380 miles a day :---)

Miles coast *91* Miles Out and back *61* Nights away *0*


----------



## bognormike

Frank, only just got to reading this  , would love to do that bu probably wouldn't get beyond Lands End :roll: . Obviously give us a call at Sunny Bognor when you get here, but I suspect it'll be a while yet.............
We have a driveway available at cheap rates for overnighting :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic

Shall we say 2010


----------



## sallytrafic

Right we have a spare slot and 13 OS maps are in the van we can start on Friday have to work in a pub again all day tomorrow and Doreen has a committee meeting thursday night. 

So the next phase is a ten day or so bash around the cornwall penninsula with a day off to do the eden project. 

We will adjust to fit in with the weather and the short driving day but a rough plan is (with Plan B is brackets)
Fri Lulworth to Exmouth Friday (may only get to Axmouth)
Exmouth to Plymouth (Axmouth to Slapton)
Plymouth to St Austell (Slapton to Plymouth)
Eden day (Plymouth to St Austell)
St Austell to Porthleven (Eden day)
Porthleven to Padstow (St Austell to Coverack)
Padstow to Westward Ho (Coverack to Newquay) 
Westward Ho to Minehead (Newquay to Westward Ho)
Minehead to Bristol drive home (Westward Ho to Minehead- drive home)
Spare day (Spare day)

Anyone want to meet up please pm me by Friday morning

edit - added some missing brackets


----------



## geraldandannie

Great news, Frank. I thought you'd given up!

We're not down that area, and by the look of it, you'll be some months (years?) before you get to do a stretch in our neck of the woods (either North Essex coast or East London), but the very best of luck with the first stage. Take plenty of photos, and write it up, won't you?

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

Just checked the forecast looking good so water in the van house sitters primed and we are ready to roll tomorrow.


----------



## sallytrafic

It was

Miles coast *91* Miles Out and back *61* Nights away *0* 

Its now

Miles coast *969* Miles Out and back *181* Nights away *8* 

And we are now all the way round to a few miles north of Avonmouth Nr Bristol. No more for this year will start the trip again in early spring.

The Blog will be updated shortly.


----------



## sallytrafic

The camp sites are entered and the blogs written so please press the blog button below or click on any of the following Links

Part 1 Southampton to Lulworth

Part 2a Lulworth to St Blazey

Part 2b St Blazey to Avonmouth

Just a list of all the places visited so far and links to the campsites

and if you read them please comment, either here or on the Blog thanks


----------



## sallytrafic

We are back from the Welsh part of the trip

Current progress

Miles coast *1,904*
Miles Out and back *476* 
Nights away *23* 

The camp sites are entered and the blogs written so please press the blog button below or click on any of the following Links

Part 3a Avonmouth to St Ann's head

Part 3b St Ann's head to Preston

Just a list of all the places visited so far and links to the campsites

and if you read them please comment, either here or on the Blog thanks


----------



## 104477

As ever Frank, an informative blog and some cracking pic's. Never knew that about light vessels! 
Regards Rob.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Just been reading your blogs Frank, thoroughly enjoyable and some gorgeous pics.

Looking back at your Cornish journey I think you should invest in the latest Eagles album, it's called 'Long road out of Eden'. I was given it for Christmas and it's one of my favourites. The title track is over 10 minutes long, makes you think a bit and has some brilliant guitar solos. Recommended any time and especially for long journeys as it's a twin CD album.

Andy


----------



## timbop37

Great blog, Frank.

Makes one want to follow in your footsteps.


----------



## 100004

That made enjoyable reading Frank. Mind you, how anyone can go to Newgale and NOT take pictures is beyond me. H


----------



## sallytrafic

OK just for you H




























with 300 photos to choose from these just weren't up to scratch


----------



## 100004

Ta Frank :lol: They do it for me, as they bring back memories of fabulous days there. H


----------



## Hampshireman

Great read you two, as always. 

Do you want a landmark painting every - say...250 miles? Do you a deal and I will charge you travel expenses to each spot, unless you want me to bunk up along with you.


----------



## sallytrafic

Hampshireman said:


> Great read you two, as always.
> 
> Do you want a landmark painting every - say...250 miles? Do you a deal and I will charge you travel expenses to each spot, unless you want me to bunk up along with you.


Nice offer Derek but I don't think I can afford you  especially as I am reckoning on 10,000 miles at least.


----------



## sallytrafic

Next stage to Glasgow all planned(ish). House sitter, plant waterer and grass cutter all set up (3 different people) Van loaded (almost) so will be off on the Preston to Glasgow (via IoM) section tomorrow.

Give us a wave or pm if you want to meet us. If you missed us or we have already passed you there is always the Middle Wallop Rally on the 10th August >MHF Rally Page<


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Hope you've packed wellies Frank, you seem to choose all the best weather (not) for these jaunts.

I see you're starting this leg from Motorhome Central 

Hymer UK
Campbells
Todds
Marquis
Hambilton
Lunar
Riversway

are all in or around Preston.

I've never been able to figure out why they're clustered there with relatively little else in the rest of the north west.

Have a seriously good time, when's the estimated return date?

SDA


----------



## spykal

Hi Frank


Best of luck with the next bit.... 

It was reading through your blog write up that decided us to "do" a part of the Cornish coast that we had not been to for a long time. So at the beginning of June we drove down there and "did" the bit from St Austell to Mousehole ...we had a great time ..wall to wall sunshine for 10 days ....so may I wish you the same sort of weather for next week. 

I am looking forward to reading the blog of this next stage.

Have a safe trip.

Mike


----------



## Suenliam

Have a safe trip and if you see someone in a little red car waving at motorhomes, wave back - it's me forgetting I'm not in the MH! 

Don't take any notice of the weather forecasts just now. They have all been wrong - especially Friday. Should have been rain/hail/thunder. I sat out side reading in really glorious sun all afternoon. Hope it stays that way for you. 

Sue


----------



## lindyloot

Hi Frank and Doreen, have a great trip, hope the weather holds out for you 
Rich and Lin


----------



## 104477

We are off to Kintyre on 25th so may see you en route! Have a great time and if our paths cross there will be a cuppa or something stronger depending on the hour :wink: 
We will have the MHF sticker in the windscreen so we should be easy to spot  
Rob & Sue.


----------



## carolgavin

sallytrafic said:


> Next stage to Glasgow all planned(ish). House sitter, plant waterer and grass cutter all set up (3 different people) Van loaded (almost) so will be off on the Preston to Glasgow (via IoM) section tomorrow.
> 
> Give us a wave or pm if you want to meet us. If you missed us or we have already passed you there is always the Middle Wallop Rally on the 10th August >MHF Rally Page<


So you coming to Glasgow and have not sent me PM to meet up. Am gutted


----------



## sallytrafic

Sound of arm being wrenched from socket 

Carol, your quizmistresship, you have a pm


----------



## sallytrafic

Well we are back

current progress

Miles coast *2695* Miles Out and back *1144* Nights away *37* 

Total doesn't include the 8 nights and 350 miles on the Isle of Man

Average whilst on the coast: this trip 61 miles per day, since the start 73 mpd

Blog will follow in a few days

Special thanks to thieawin, aultymer and Solwaybuggier


----------



## spykal

Hi Frank

Welcome back...safe and sound.

I will happily wait for the blog I have enjoyed reading it... and it inspired us to follow a bit of it in Cornwall in June.

I hope you add in the IOM, we have not been there for years but always enjoyed it. Did you see how fast you could get the van around the 37 mile circuit? I remember doing loads and loads of laps in an old VW van with racing friends learning the circuit.

Mike


----------



## lindyloot

Hi Frank and Doreen glad you are back safe and sound, look forward to reading the blog.
Rich and Lin


----------



## carolgavin

Ooooooh you are back and lookie not eaten by midgies or the scots tee hee!


----------



## sallytrafic

Sorry not to be able to touch base with you Carol we didn't leave auldtymer until 12 and we had 400 plus miles to go that day.

The Blog is written all the campsites entered in the database (some await approval)

Part 4a Preston to Milnthorpe (Cumbria) including Isle of Man

Part 4b Milnthorpe to Glasgow

Just a list of all the places visited so far and links to the campsites

and if you read them please comment, either here or on the Blog thanks


----------



## carolgavin

sallytrafic said:


> Sorry not to be able to touch base with you Carol we didn't leave auldtymer until 12 and we had 400 plus miles to go that day.
> 
> The Blog is written all the campsites entered in the database (some await approval)
> 
> Part 4a Preston to Milnthorpe (Cumbria) including Isle of Man
> 
> Part 4b Milnthorpe to Glasgow
> 
> Just a list of all the places visited so far and links to the campsites
> 
> and if you read them please comment, either here or on the Blog thanks


Excellent again Frank hunny!! Looks like we just missed you as we arrived in Kirkcudbright on the 26th July, just after you left :wink: :wink:      We met a fellow motorhomefactor there LozSiBen, hi guys!!!

Thoroughly enjoyed reading of your travels all the more interesting as we have travelled virtually all of your route ourselves.


----------



## carol

Frank your blog is excellent and makes wonderful reading....

We did Wainrights Scotland (twice now - first off back to front and then the last time we did it the original way), that in the main hugged the coast, and we went to some superb places, lots were out and back but definitely worth it.

I have friends who live at Ledaig - they live at South Sian, and they are motorhomers, but I don't think are members here, I think I will have to email them and get them to read your blog, I am sure they will enjoy it.

The best idea for a long journey I can think of

Carol


----------



## sallytrafic

Well appreciation from a brace of Carols, praise indeed, but having re-read 4b it could do with having a bag of commas shaken over it :teeth


----------



## timbop37

Excellent, Frank. Your stories have been enlightening.


----------



## 106916

Hi Frank, this is a great thing to do and I have been inspired reading it. You obviously have a lot of patience and energy for detail.
It's a pity you have to keep going back home though!
Never know might bump into you both when you get into N Scotland, we are usually somewhere every other week-end.
cheers
Vidura


----------



## sallytrafic

vidura said:


> Hi Frank, this is a great thing to do and I have been inspired reading it. You obviously have a lot of patience and energy for detail.
> It's a pity you have to keep going back home though!
> Never know might bump into you both when you get into N Scotland, we are usually somewhere every other week-end.
> cheers
> Vidura


Well if things go to plan Glasgow is the furthest (437 miles) that we will have to travel it took just over eight hours with both of us sharing the driving and with four short stops for fuel filling, dog emptying, driver changing etc.

At around £70 for fuel we think its a cheap enough trip to get to the edge of one of the most beautiful places in the world.

I might even go to a Scottish rally!


----------



## Pusser

Sorry I have not commented on excellent blog but for some reason I thought this was a post from last year and then could not find any info re your journey as thicko here did not click on Blog button. Well done. This will be something your can reflect on and enjoy the memories when sitting in front of the fireplace with your slippers on waiting for Gods call.  Next Blog should be around the world in 80 days. ( I was wondering if any human has been to every country in the world. I've been to France 8) )


----------



## sallytrafic

My next completely new blog should be round the Baltic but I don't know when. I bet Don Madge has made it to more countries in his motorhome than most

(I can only list England Scotland Wales Ireland Isle of Man Holland Germany Denmark Sweden and Norway in the van and travelling by other means add Iceland Italy France Argentina Equador Panama Costa Rica Belize Brunei Sabah Sarawak Singapore Falklands HongKong USA Galapagos and Antarctica)


----------



## 106916

sallytrafic said:


> My next completely new blog should be round the Baltic but I don't know when. I bet Don Madge has made it to more countries in his motorhome than most
> 
> (I can only list England Scotland Wales Ireland Isle of Man Holland Germany Denmark Sweden and Norway in the van and travelling by other means add Iceland Italy France Argentina Equador Panama Costa Rica Belize Brunei Sabah Sarawak Singapore Falklands HongKong USA Galapagos and Antarctica)


wow Antarctica, what was that like - please tell us - I have a thing about it - Scott - Cherry-Garrard - Shackleton etc


----------



## carol

sallytrafic said:


> My next completely new blog should be round the Baltic but I don't know when. I bet Don Madge has made it to more countries in his motorhome than most
> 
> (I can only list England Scotland Wales Ireland Isle of Man Holland Germany Denmark Sweden and Norway in the van and travelling by other means add Iceland Italy France Argentina Equador Panama Costa Rica Belize Brunei Sabah Sarawak Singapore Falklands HongKong USA Galapagos and Antarctica)


Frank

It made me think where have I been, some of yours sound really exotic...mine sound awful

England, Ireland N&S, Scotland and Wales, France, Germany, Spain, Portugal in the mh and car

Holland, Germany, for trips - but the later every year as have friends there I visit.

Italy, Iraq, Iran, Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Ras al Khaimah, Kuwait, India, Greece, Sardinia, S. Korea, Singapore Nigeria, Belgian Congo, Cameroons, South Africa, Aden, Ethiopia, Egypt, Suez Canal - all on board a BP tanker as a supernumary...at a shilling a month!!! well I had to be on the crew list!!!

Lived in Bahrain and Qatar

Visited Oz 'cause daughter was ill there

Probably forgotten some as well, Isle of Wight for instance....

Still


----------



## sallytrafic

Well Carol most of mine are on cruises as well  which means that they were what you might call tasters. Except the ones in the far east which were the result of being on loan to the Sultan of Brunei for a couple of years. 

Did you notice it was pusser who got us going off topic


----------



## carol

sallytrafic said:


> Well Carol most of mine are on cruises as well  which means that they were what you might call tasters. Except the ones in the far east which were the result of being on loan to the Sultan of Brunei for a couple of years.
> 
> Did you notice it was pusser who got us going off topic


Oh dear, my knuckles rapped again..... Pusser - this isn't a camp fire...I keep forgetting.... sorry folks !! I shall TRY to do better.

Carol


----------



## sallytrafic

Knuckles rapped, I don't think so but no 'smilies' Carol so perhaps you think I was knuckle rapping? Well I wasn't intentionally just commenting that its amazing the way pusser innocently makes threads go off in a tangent. It was me who really went off topic as a result and as I'm a wimp with pain I'd hardly rap my own knuckles.  But hey off topic is hardly a sin in a thread like this that will be jerked back on topic next time I start to plan my trip seriously. So for the moment the campfire reigns.


----------



## carol

Frank no I realised that yours was a comment not criticism - but it is just that I go off topic all the time - in real life as well

Carol


----------



## sallytrafic

carol said:


> Frank no I realised that yours was a comment not criticism - but it is just that I go off topic all the time - in real life as well
> 
> Carol


Another thought at least off topic or not it keeps the thread in the public eye and perhaps persuades someone to press the blog button below any of my posts and read a bit and perhaps be inspired or encouraged or just have a good read.

(how neat was that :lol: )


----------



## 106916

carol said:


> Frank no I realised that yours was a comment not criticism - but it is just that I go off topic all the time - in real life as well
> 
> Carol


Hi Carol, I like that a lot.

I think 99.9999999999999999999999999999% of people are off-topic as regards being alive here in this moment on this mysterious and beautiful planet!


----------



## sallytrafic

Right end of camp fire (see last few posts)time to get serious again, map of Scotland spread out on table....hmmmmmm


----------



## carolgavin

sallytrafic said:


> Right end of camp fire (see last few posts)time to get serious again, map of Scotland spread out on table....hmmmmmm


Map of Scotland...................check!
Dram of whisky...................check!
Shortbread..........................check!
See you jimmy hat...............check!
Haggis.................................check!
Midgie buster.......................check!
Sunglasses..........................check!

There ya go Frunk have done your packing list for your next trip to Sunny Scotland! Mebbes this time, we may even get to meet! Now don't be scared Ca lasted a week with me.........................................mwah!


----------



## sallytrafic

carolgavin said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right end of camp fire (see last few posts)time to get serious again, map of Scotland spread out on table....hmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Map of Scotland...................check!
> Dram of whisky...................check!
> Shortbread..........................check!
> See you jimmy hat...............check!
> Haggis.................................check!
> Midgie buster.......................check!
> Sunglasses..........................check!
> 
> There ya go Frunk have done your packing list for your next trip to Sunny Scotland! Mebbes this time, we may even get to meet! Now don't be scared Ca lasted a week with me.........................................mwah!
Click to expand...

Its a good starty.

My first stop however was the calmac website and I thought I would look at their interactive online brochure. Whit sort o' machines hae ye got op there hen. Steam started coming oot of my iMac afore I was fairly started on page wun.

So I've sent for a paper wun, 'cuse the language I was using was frightning the wains.


----------



## carolgavin

sallytrafic said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right end of camp fire (see last few posts)time to get serious again, map of Scotland spread out on table....hmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Map of Scotland...................check!
> Dram of whisky...................check!
> Shortbread..........................check!
> See you jimmy hat...............check!
> Haggis.................................check!
> Midge buster.......................check!
> Sunglasses..........................check!
> 
> There ya go Frunk have done your packing list for your next trip to Sunny Scotland! Mebbes this time, we may even get to meet! Now don't be scared Ca lasted a week with me.........................................mwah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a good starty.
> 
> My first stop however was the calmac website and I thought I would look at their interactive online brochure. Whit sort o' machines hae ye got op there hen. Steam started coming oot of my iMac afore I was fairly started on page wun.
> 
> So I've sent for a paper wun, 'cuse the language I was using was frightning the wains.
Click to expand...

Ooooooh Frank you practically fluent!!! Could mistake you for a native


----------



## sallytrafic

I'm a scotterish wurzel

30% Bristol 30% Ayrshire 40% Malt 

Fully conversant with Govan talk and the tales o para handy


----------



## Grizzly

sallytrafic said:


> I'm a scotterish wurzel
> 
> Fully conversant with Govan talk and the tales o para handy


And the Broons and Oor Wullie ?

G


----------



## sallytrafic

Grizzly said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a scotterish wurzel
> 
> Fully conversant with Govan talk and the tales o para handy
> 
> 
> 
> And the Broons and Oor Wullie ?
> 
> G
Click to expand...

An intrepid jacobite used to smuggle the Sunday Post oor the border and doon tae Brizzzle for the necessary education of the poor expat relations whit was me.

Thats how I come to be sae fluent and can address a haggis on more or less equal terms


----------



## Grizzly

sallytrafic said:


> An intrepid jacobite used to smuggle the Sunday Post oor the border and doon tae Brizzzle for the necessary education of the poor expat relations whit was me.


Help ma boab ! I've just had a little google and they are still being published.

I'm sorry to see that my vintage ( 1950s) collection of annuals are not worth anything however.

Jings !

G


----------



## aultymer

When are you heading North again Frank?
Maybe we could arrange a meet with that funny speirin wuman fae Cleelan.
Usual facilities available here.


----------



## sallytrafic

In around one month planning date is 1 Apr but we will be watching the weather for a few fine days to get us started.  Thanks. Brandy selected.

When we met you you described a route that required an estate's access key - can't remember the details - can you? (I think pm me if you can)


----------



## aultymer

> planning date is 1 Apr


That's tempting fate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner

Frank

During your coastal travels have you yet come across those rocks that spell ..COASTo...

Where are they and how big are they. I've seen them on TV and they look fantastic.

Mind you, must have been a dead giveaway during WW2 when the Luftwaffe's navigation was a bit iffy. It is rather a big clue!


----------



## sallytrafic

Well I've looked on all of the 24 OS maps that we are taking and can't find it Spacerunner  so perhaps we've missed them.

Still planning creeps onwards

We have decided what islands to include (we are not doing islands as a rule but in western Scotland you have to, to be near the real mainland coast.)

So ferry trips to organise so far:
Wemyss Bay - Rothesay 
Rhubodach - Colintrave
Portvadie - Tarbet
Oban -Craignure
Tobermory - Kilchoan
Mallaig - Armadale

plus the holiday on the Orkneys


----------



## sallytrafic

Nice bonus tonight Monty Hall at Applecross BBC2. Just went over Bealach na Ba, that will be us in 6-8 weeks time


----------



## sallytrafic

A morning of map checking.

I was concerned that my first idea of missing out the sea lochs Long, Goil and Fyne on the way to Kintyre would be 'cheating'

When you look at what roads are available though its a huge detour and a ferry crossing back towards the start to include them. So sticking with plan A (probably  )

A








B


----------



## aultymer

Just to add to the choice Frank - you could use the single track road (B836) from the head of the Holy Loch to the head of Loch Riddon. You would pass the head of Loch Striven (where the midget subs trained) which would mean you used the road nearest the coast on the Cowal peninsula but could miss out Bute and the 2 ferries.


----------



## sallytrafic

jings

I was halfway to Oban and you've brought me back 

Did look at the B836 but rejected it on the grounds of 'been there and done that' and its hardly a coast road.

I know Bute is an island, but only just  

I tick Toward point on the ferry and Strone point on the A886 whilst on Bute.

BTW the Ellary estate have come back to me and its no go, they say one part is only fit for tractors now. It just adds two more 'out and backs'.

Anyway thanks for the tips.


----------



## aultymer

Too bad about Ellary - that is a long road for a short cut now!!
We will discuss that road over a few drams.

The B836 touches the coast at 3 points - does that not qualify? :lol: :lol: 
You must have shares in Cal-Mac! You will have paid for a new ferry by the time you get to Kintyre.

Now that you are cheating a little and using islands you could take the ferry from Ardrossan to Arran and then Lochranza to Cloanaig and cut out a whole lot of driving :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic

Well I finished THE PLAN at around 11 last night and have started another thread just for Scotland.


----------



## sallytrafic

The next time this thread appears will it be 5000 miles done?


and Plan 'A' it is.


----------



## sallytrafic

We are back having taken just over six weeks to go from Glasgow to Edinburgh - the pretty way. Enroute we had a few days in Mull and a few in Skye and a week in Orkney which don't count towards the total which is now .....

Miles coast *4609* Miles Out and back *2044* Nights away *69*


----------



## barrosa

Hi Frank going to Orkney next month whats it like for wild camping any info  most gratful  good to hear that the tour is going to plan 8)


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Frank

Well done. Glad you're back safe and sound - looking forward to reading the blog in due course.

Speaking of which (what a great link) the Volvo Ocean race begins again tomorrow evening at 6pm. Great timing, huh? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

Hi

Some campsites are in the data base (as far as Skye and the Orkney ones)

and the first two parts of the blog written >Link to Blog<

and if you read them please comment, either here or on the Blog thanks

Parts 5c and 5d will be little while coming as its now sunny and I'm able to mend the ravages that six weeks away has caused to my allotment and garden.


----------



## RedSonja

I will read and enjoy at leisure. See you at the Beer Festival :lol: 

Sonja


----------



## sallytrafic

RedSonja said:


> I will read and enjoy at leisure. See you at the Beer Festival :lol:
> 
> Sonja


Yes Sonja see you there and BTW part 5C is now finished.

Link to part 5A, they daisy chain to Part 5C >Link to Blog<

and if you read them please comment, either here or on the Blog thanks.

Part 5D will be along some time next week. On with the gardening.

Oh and we have a start date for part 6.


----------



## Hezbez

I'm very much enjoying each instalment of part 5.
We did some of the same route the week after Easter, so your photos and writing are a bit 'deva-vu' to us! Although our trip was very much a whistlestop highlights version.

We went up the East Coast from Inverness, along the top via bettyhill and Durness, and down the West via Kylesku. We visited Castle of Mey, Dunnet Head, Smoo Cave, Inverewe Gardens, Applecross, Morvich etc. All great stuff!

In fact I'm pretty sure we passed you going in the opposite direction one day - thanks for the big wave


----------



## sallytrafic

Thank you Hezbez

Its finished all the Blogs are done

>part 5a<

>part 5b<

>part 5c<

>part 5d<

Planning for part 6 has begun we will go as soon as we have good weather forecast in July but in any case will be at Ambleside no later than 18th July for the Puffins.


----------



## Pusser

I'm on the case but need clear time to do these things justice. So I will get around to it when I have some peace and quiet.


----------



## sallytrafic

If you don't do blogs visit the photos perhaps >here<

They are not all the same as are in the blog and they are bigger, you can even do a slideshow. Over in 6 mins


----------



## sallytrafic

Well we are back from part 6 and have reached Sutton Bridge at the bottom of The Wash.

Current progress

Miles coast *5380* Miles Out and back *2672* Nights away *80* 

Blog and photo update in a day or two Doreen has been sent to see the state of the allotment but our 14 y/o gardener has done a brilliant job of the house garden.


----------



## sallytrafic

Blog has been written

>here<


----------



## 106559

Great stuff Frank. I have 'wilded' at many of these marks myself and you have certainly done them justice.

Honest it wisnae me hiding from you in Berwick. :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

Ooops  I just reread the blog and realised that because I didn't have any suitable photographs I had left out a chunk so I have just done a big edit on the blog.

>revised blog<


----------



## sallytrafic

Right its planning time again and I thought the next would be the last stage ie The Wash to Southampton but it looks like we are going to break it up into the 'Wash to Dartford Crossing' then 'Dartford Crossing to Southampton'.

Current progress

Miles coast *5380* Miles Out and back *2672* Nights away *80*


----------



## sallytrafic

Well we are back having finished at the Dartford Crossing the Blog is being prepared but for this time only I haven't updated my mileage as there is a competition to guess the final figure see here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-80170-.html

I had to amend a few of my posts in this thread as after my last trip I misread how many nights I had been away.

I will be going through the diary again to recalculate as coast driving days rather than nights away.

That's done

*Coast driving Days now:* *92*


----------



## sallytrafic

Part 7 Blog now written

>click HERE<


----------



## bognormike

Nice one, Frank 8) Not sure Gerald will approve of your comment about Frinton :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

WE HAVE FINISHED 
:wav:
:wav: 

Passed our start point an hour or so ago. Three years and a bit in the doing and they are still working on the Redbridge flyover!

(mileage still a secret)


----------



## DABurleigh

Yay! Well done Frank! 

Dave
Now what :?


----------



## karlb

well done it is a trip i wish to do in the future.


----------



## Wupert

sallytrafic said:


> WE HAVE FINISHED
> :wav:
> :wav:
> 
> Passed our start point an hour or so ago. Three years and a bit in the doing and they are still working on the Redbridge flyover!
> 
> (mileage still a secret)


Brill

Well done

Wups


----------



## locovan

Well done Frank welcome home :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez

Congratulations Frank!
Quite an achievement.


----------



## peejay

Well done Frank.

Next up.. The Scandinavian coastline looks quite a challenge if your wallet is up to it.

Pete


----------



## spykal

HI Frank

Well done ... we have followed in some of your wheel tracks, your blog inspired us to visit some coastal places in Devon, Cornwall and Wales that we had not visited before .. thanks.

How about, for your next challenge, visiting the highest points on the public highway in each and every county, that would take you to some interesting places. :wink:

Mike

Wiki link to highest points in all the counties... you would have to work on this to find the highest roadway.

Or maybe just do the Highest roads


----------



## geraldandannie

Congratulations Frank and Doreen  

An amazing achievement.

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

Thank you all three years and three days from start to finish, 101 nights away.

Must be a book title there somewhere 

but for those that can't wait part eight of my Blog >here<


----------



## dawnwynne

Congratulations Frank....a wonderful achievement...I've been following your blog and it has been very interesting reading and has also inspired us to visit some areas we wouldn't have thought of!

Well done!


----------



## Rapide561

*Coastline*

Frank

You next challenge, should you choose to accept, is to do it all again in the opposite direction!

Russell


----------



## Coulstock

Congratulations Frank & Doreen - what an epic - -get working on that book

Harry & Pat


----------



## locovan

Rye Twee Oh no its not :lol: 
Its a lovely place and Rye Harbour a mile away is a great walk.

Im really glad you enjoyed St Margaret on the Cliff what a walk on the cliffs to Deal from there.

Loved seeing the Dockyard Photos that's where Ray, my dad, my Grandad and my GGreat Grandad worked.

I loved all the photos Im only sorry we were out when you was down here but it was Easter.

Leysdowne is a very historical place as that was where Shorts was based
http://www.muswellmanor.co.uk/aviation_history.htm

While at Dartford you was in Kent it becomes Kentish when you go over Rochester Bridge you then meet us Kentish maids :wink:

Brighton in the summer you can sit on the train and you go past the Nudist beach  
well thanks for the lovely read and the many memories


----------



## Hezbez

Of the whole trip, would you be able to single out and name - your:

Top 3 favourite campsites

Top 3 favourite wildcamp spots

Top 3 most impressive sights

Top 3 most surprising places

Top 3 places you would like to visit again


----------



## sallytrafic

Hezbez said:


> Of the whole trip, would you be able to single out and name - your:
> 
> Top 3 favourite campsites
> 
> Top 3 favourite wildcamp spots
> 
> Top 3 most impressive sights
> 
> Top 3 most surprising places
> 
> Top 3 places you would like to visit again


Part 9 of my blog will the summary and we are already thinking along those lines but will take your suggestions for 'categories' on board


----------



## sallytrafic

*Re: Coastline*



Rapide561 said:


> Frank
> 
> You next challenge, should you choose to accept, is to do it all again in the opposite direction!
> 
> Russell


and that has been suggested (by me) and rejected (by her)


----------



## sallytrafic

Now that the competition has ended (winner PeeJay) I can reveal the final mileage was 6512.

Miles coast: *6512*. Miles Out and back: *3132*. Nights away: *99*. Days driving on the coast:* 102

WE HAVE FINISHED*


----------

